# Another Lurker's first post



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

Hello to all I'm a lurker but i have some questions to ask so i figured i would starts some posts and try to help if I can.
Thanks
The Haunter


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome. We love when lurkers say hi. I too started as a lurker, but people were having so much fun I just had to join in. Ask any questions you want, somebody should be able to help you.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

HEY MAA.... Look..... Its a lurker..... 
Hi ya the haunter!!! nice to finally see ya come outta the dark.... Make yourself at home and jump right in the fun... We'll have ya hooked before ya know it and youll be a post whore


----------



## TwistedDementia (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to the forum and take a look around, there's a lot of info here to find and if you can't find it, ask all the question you want!


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

Welcome to the forum!
Look forward to getting to know you!
You'll like it here!
.


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## slightlymad (May 25, 2006)

Welcome now where are those questions


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome, welcome the haunter. You're going to like it here. Ask away.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum The Haunter. Don't be shy around here.


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to your new found home! Everyone here has been wonderful and offers so much advice and tips! So sit back (well, enough to still be able to reach the keyboard), grab a beverage of your choice, and be prepared to get lost for the next few hours in a bottemless pit of great stuff!!!!


----------



## The Haunter (Apr 7, 2007)

wow who would think that a group that deals with madness mayham death and debachery would be so welcoming


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

You don't know why we are so welcoming.....
WAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Come play with us.....
For evah...and evah....and evah.....


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Hi! Ex lurkers are always welcome here. It's a very friendly place...in a creepy sort of way.


----------



## CerysCrow (Jan 22, 2007)

Welcome, The Haunter!


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hell o & welcome-boy your going to have fun


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Bout time you stopped lurking and chimed in.... welcome to you.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome....


----------

